# MAGPUL: Free PMAGs in Vermont



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ahead of new gun control limiting mag size legislation. Same thing that they did in Colorado. A company that makes excellent products as well.



> The Vermont magazine give-away, dubbed the Green Mountain Airlift, distributed 1200 30-round PMAGs to pro-gun rights protesters yesterday.


MAGPUL Hands Out Free PMAGs in Vermont Ahead of Magazine Capacity Limit Law - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Such a shame to see Vermont enacting gun regs. They used to pride themselves on being one of the most free gun rights states in the nation.

Even worse, to see these asinine laws on magazine capacity passed in the wake of a school shooting where the shooter ONLY USED 10 ROUND MAGAZINES!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Vermont is suffering from a liberal invasion, they bailed out of this one after they screwed it up.

They infected the state then got their slime bag friends into office,

and started all over again buying votes with their freebie everything promises.

Much of the hard working naive rural folk fell for it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> ............... a school shooting where the shooter ONLY USED 10 ROUND MAGAZINES!


Of course, you won't hear about it on MSM. It just doesn't fit their agenda.


----------

